# Dubai Domains



## IncredibleFamily (Jun 4, 2005)

removed


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

please spill the beans on the new tower soon, *anxious* hopefully its a good investment,.... or at LEAST nice looking  but i dont put it past the construction being excellent for szr


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

DUBAIINDIANRESTAURANTS.COM :rofl:

hope this is really a ...new... tower!


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

DUBAIJEWELERY.COM are you sure its not double L?

btw, for those who interested, dubaiskyscraper.com is still available...


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

jewelry is spelled with one L jewelry not jewellry 

lol


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

jewellery - double l
jewelry - one l ..


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah but what is right  ?


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Not dubai related, but someone from dubai offered to buy http://www.workportfolio.biz from me "as a domain name only, no content", how much do you think its worth? What would you estimate?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

0 AED


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

dubaiflo, both, look it up.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah... both are right actually ahah weird.


----------



## John-Dory (Apr 5, 2005)

Jewellery..UK Spelling
Jewelery...US Spelling

Another example:
Galvanize..UK
Galvanise..US


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Actually incrediblefamily, i am interested in nakheel properties, as the domain is a very good one, please email me at [email protected]

thanks!!


----------



## IncredibleFamily (Jun 4, 2005)

did you get my offer? its very reasonable considering you have the official domain name: nakheelproperties.com


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

most of those domain names sound like they would be bought by a random company selling second-rate porn novels, and incrediblefamily Nakheel would probably force you to hand over that domain name if you did take it from them, copyrights, blah.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

could be the case indeed.
i would be interested in how much this domain is?


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

no actually, nakheel really has no rights over that domain since its a US registered domain name... (unless laws changed recently), but it should probably be sold before any laws take action


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU want to buy it right 

sorry just because i am interested, if you don't mind can you tell me the price for that domain.
if you don't want no problem, otherwise pm me


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

check pm


----------

